

"Proper" Image Delivery on the Web - pooriaazimi
http://developer.apple.com/library/safari/#documentation/NetworkingInternet/Conceptual/SafariImageDeliveryBestPractices/Introduction/Introduction.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40012449

======
sunraa
James Duncan Davidson - noted photographer and software developer - has played
with image delivery for Retina quite a bit. He details much of it on his blog:
<http://duncandavidson.com/blog/2012/08/retina_ready>

Essentially he currently uses Picturefill
(<https://github.com/scottjehl/picturefill>). From Davidsons' blog: "It’s a
compact bit of JavaScript which supports a syntax that mimics the Picture
Element Proposal. In a nutshell, it uses CSS media queries to sort out the
most appropriate image to use out of a set."

Looks promising.

------
AbraKdabra
It's funny how they use a Samsung look-alike wireframe for the non-retina
display and iPod/iPad for the Retina. I see what you did there Apple...

~~~
comm_it
This was actually the first thing I noticed too.

------
b0gey5
I clicked on Substituting Raster Images for Vector Alternatives. I like how
they describe different techniques, but use png files to display them.

